# custom build/design



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

if anyone is looking to build or trying to design anything for their theater(or anything else for that matter) that they can't buy let me know and maybe we can figure something out. saves a ton of money being able to D.I.Y.

i have have been in woodworking for over 17 years, and metal fab almost as long.


----------

